# ...and it's back



## RiotSecurity (Nov 7, 2013)

Silkroad is back, roughly a month after it got seized.

It's under a new address though, but it's gotten a ton of attention from the media.

Thoughts?


----------



## 45ACP (Nov 7, 2013)

Honeypot. Likely moreso now than before.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Nov 8, 2013)

The owner is under arrest in an FBI investigation and Silk Road goes back up? A bit coincidental, don't you think?


----------



## drmike (Nov 8, 2013)

Total honeypot.


----------



## texteditor (Nov 8, 2013)

Post a pic of your username on a scrap of paper next to 1g+ of cocaine purchased off the new SilkRoad and I'll believe you


----------



## peterw (Nov 8, 2013)

This is a project of the goverment to measure the amount of dead stupid people on the internet.


----------



## texteditor (Nov 8, 2013)

peterw said:


> This is a project of the goverment to measure the amount of dead stupid people on the internet.


I'd imagine they would recognize a bottomless pit like that


----------



## peterw (Nov 8, 2013)

texteditor said:


> I'd imagine they would recognize a bottomless pit like that


Addiction switches of the brain easily.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah, has to be a honey pot. I would not have trusted it before, and certainly would not trust it now. Paying with Bitcoin is pointless if you're having things shipped to you, or at a location that can be tied to you, or shipped to someone who acts as a proxy to you who would/could identify you if questioned.

I'm sure people will be happy to participate in it, but anyone with half a brain should understand the risk involved.


----------

